# The 'DVD Haul' thread.....



## garcia3441 (Oct 19, 2007)

There's a thread for CDs, so why not one for DVDs.



_Looney Tunes: Golden Collection- Volume 4_

_The Muppet Show: Season One_


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2007)

Most recent ones:
Tripping the Rift Season 2
Bobobo-Bo-Bobobo Vol. 1
I got the second municipal waste disc today, too. it came with a DVD.


----------



## Michael (Oct 19, 2007)

I think the lat DVDs I bought were movies. 

The Day After Tomorrow
Look Who's Talking, Look Who's Talking Too! and Look Who's Talking Now! 3 DVD set


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 19, 2007)

I can't remember what I bought last...
I DO know my next purchase will be Transformers; what a great fucking movie


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 23, 2007)

Mighty haul today.

Hostel 2
Fifth Element
36 (French film)
Hogfather
Season 1 of Criminal Minds

And before that, my sister bought me Tell No One, another French film.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 10, 2007)

Head
Sicko
Stone Sour Live in Moscow (It came with the cd.)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 11, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Bobobo-Bo-Bobobo Vol. 1


lol


Metal Ken said:


> I got the second municipal waste disc today, too. it came with a DVD.






Karl Hungus said:


> Mighty haul today.
> 
> Hostel 2
> Fifth Element
> ...



Wait, you don't already have Fifth Element?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 13, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Wait, you don't already have Fifth Element?



Not until recently.

Anywho, last few I picked up:

Inosensu: Kôkaku kidôtai (2004)
Ringu 0: Bâsudei (2000)
Sindrome di Stendhal, La (1996)


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 6, 2007)

Futurama: Bender's Big Score


----------



## Shawn (Dec 11, 2007)

Picked up these in the past few weeks. 

1. Rumble In The Bronx
2. Tuxedo
3. Kiss Of The Dragon
4. 2 in 1: Romeo Must Die and Cradle 2 The Grave
5. Big Daddy


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 12, 2007)

Expect a stonkingly huge haul from me come Christmas day!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 12, 2007)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer the Complete Series


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 13, 2007)

The Godfather collection.

I doubt I'll watch Part III for a long time though.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2007)

Carnivale Season 2


----------



## Shawn (Dec 14, 2007)

Picked up a couple today~

1. Fearless (Jet Li) 
2. 2 in 1: Analyze This/Analyze That (Robert DeNiro, Billy Crystal)


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 22, 2007)

DVD Empire - Item - Guitar Odyssey, A: Wired For Sound / DVD-Video


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, told you guys to expect it, and rather than just tell you, I thought I'd _show_ you!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 25, 2007)

Not to argue with you to much, but how can you watch something like paprika, Amelie, delicatessen and then sit down and watch something as horrible as diehard and transformers???


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 25, 2007)

I've quite varied tastes, and there's a part of me that still loves shut-your-brain-off action movies.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 25, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> I've quite varied tastes, and there's a part of me that still loves shut-your-brain-off action movies.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 25, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> I've quite varied tastes, and there's a part of me that still loves shut-your-brain-off action movies.



I kinda understand that, I like old kung fu movies from china, but I really can't stand all these american movies with the flag waving and the counseled patriotism. But taste is always different.

This is not a political jibe, just that some movies don't dumb you down enough when they ad political nonsense.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 25, 2007)

Masters of Horror: Season One Box Set


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 25, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I kinda understand that, I like old kung fu movies from china, but I really can't stand all these american movies with the flag waving and the counseled patriotism. But taste is always different.
> 
> This is not a political jibe, just that some movies don't dumb you down enough when they ad political nonsense.



I understand, there are some things in films that put me right off, and I can't stomach it. Mostly politically correctness messages. But flag waving, I guess I can stomach, I just nod and think "Those Americans and their flags." 

I will say that I did enjoy Die Hard 4 and Transformers quite a lot though.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 25, 2007)

Zatoichi? The new version with Takeshi Kitano? I loved that movie but haven't got around to buying it yet.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 25, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Zatoichi? The new version with Takeshi Kitano? I loved that movie but haven't got around to buying it yet.



No, the 1989 version with Shintaro Katsu. I've had the Takeshi Kitano one since it came out, incredible film.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 25, 2007)

Lol, my parents got me all 4 movies in the "Tremors" series. I really only like the first one, but they're the perfect b-movies to just sit down and enjoy!


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 25, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> No, the 1989 version with Shintaro Katsu. I've had the Takeshi Kitano one since it came out, incredible film.



I expected to hate the Kitano version but it was pretty good,. I had Shintaro Katsu for my avatar here for a good while  


My dvd collection is pathetic -I very rarely buy dvds


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 26, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> I expected to hate the Kitano version but it was pretty good,. I had Shintaro Katsu for my avatar here for a good while
> 
> 
> My dvd collection is pathetic -I very rarely buy dvds



Hmm, don't remember your avatar, can you remind me?

Ah, my DVD collection is pretty god damn huge, but I'm just a massive film fan and as you can tell, christmas, birthdays, what have you, I'll just get DVDs and vouchers and what have you.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 26, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Hmm, don't remember your avatar, can you remind me?
> 
> Ah, my DVD collection is pretty god damn huge, but I'm just a massive film fan and as you can tell, christmas, birthdays, what have you, I'll just get DVDs and vouchers and what have you.



<<<< Thats the one


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 26, 2007)

Ah!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 27, 2007)

Angel - Complete Series Collector's Set

Just scored this from Amazon for 50% off


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 1, 2008)

The other day I got:

Taxi Driver
Dead Ringers


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 2, 2008)

Clint Eastwood - "For a few Dollars more"


----------



## noodles (Jan 2, 2008)

My Christmas Haul:

The Dog Whisperer, seasons 1 and 2
Shark Week boxed set
Spinal Tap


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2008)

HD-DVD:

Red Dragon
Serenity


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 5, 2008)

Got a couple Blu-Rays this morning (3 for 2 offer):

Hollow Man
Ghost Rider
Tears of the Sun


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

Recently

Ghost Hunters Season 3 Part 1
House Season 1
Bones Season 1


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

And on a related note, I just got one of these to watch them on

Vizio 32" LCD HDTV with Digital Tuner, VW32L - Wal-Mart



BUDGET BITCHES!


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> And on a related note, I just got one of these to watch them on
> 
> Vizio 32" LCD HDTV with Digital Tuner, VW32L - Wal-Mart
> 
> ...



Pimp my truck.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Pimp my truck.



At da Wal Mart!!! *toothless grin*


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 5, 2008)

Today I have been mostly buying...

1408
The Omega Man
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 6, 2008)

Just back from town, where I swapped Fantastic Four for The Lives of Others. I think that was a wise decision tbh.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 6, 2008)

Furnace Fest 2002
Acid Bath (Live)
Resident Evil 3


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 8, 2008)

Just scored the following 4 Blu-ray movies:

- 2001: A Space Odyssey
- The Shining
- Bram Stoker's Dracula
- Queen Rocks Montreal & Live Aid


----------



## Naren (Jan 8, 2008)

The last DVD I bought was about 3 months ago and it was "Lamb of God: Killadelphia" which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2008)

Quite a big haul recently:

Shutter
Flags of our Fathers
Letters from Iwo Jima
Once Upon a Time in America
Kingdom of Heaven (4-disc directors cut) 
The Crying Game
Requiem for a Dream

Also have Shoot 'em Up on the way. Expected to have that today, but no luck.

Maybe we should rename this thread to "Karl Hungus buys a lot of movies"?


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 22, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Maybe we should rename this thread to "Karl Hungus buys a lot of movies"?



No shit!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 22, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> No shit!



Ah, I'm fucking terrible for buying movies. It's pretty much all I spend my money on these days, I've pretty much got all the guitars I could possibly want. And damnit, HMV have a _lot_ of good movies in their 3 for 30 section, pretty much everything is in there eventually, so I just snap those up.


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 23, 2008)

^ I hear you Karl... with a mortgage, my spend-able money is limited, or else I would be buying at least 2 - 3 more dvds / Blu-ray per month too.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 23, 2008)

And Shoot 'em Up just arrived in the post this morning!


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 23, 2008)

- Ian Anderson plays the orchestral Jethro Tull
- Allan Holdsworth(Instructional)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 26, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma (2007)
Rinne (2005)
Kansen (2004)
Yogen (2004)

Hehe, that's 12 DVDs in a single week. I'm really, really terrible for buying 'em.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 26, 2008)

I got Dune as a present and tried to watch it last night - that is one fucking horrible movie.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 27, 2008)

I didn't think Dune was bad at all. Definitely David Lynch's worst film, mind you, but not all that bad.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2008)

It had striking visual design for sure, but I think it did a massive disservice to the book (one of my all time favorites). If I had my way, it would be remade in two parts, each about 2 hours long... the first, the fall of House Atreides, ending with Paul and his mother in the desert just joining up with the Fremen for the first time. And the second, the rise of Paul and the epic battle for Arrakis. As it was, it was very commendable for attempting to include so much from the book, but the story was advancing so fast that you could not appreciate the finer points of the narrative and it was abusing exposition to no end. It was even worse than the Golden Compass, for being much too short..


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 28, 2008)

sakeido said:


> but I think it did a massive disservice to the book (one of my all time favorites).



Ah, I think that explains things. I've never read the book, so I've nothing to compare it to.

Actually, did you see the regular version, or the 190 minute special edition?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 28, 2008)

Today, I recieved Tales From Earthsea.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 28, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Ah, I think that explains things. I've never read the book, so I've nothing to compare it to.
> 
> Actually, did you see the regular version, or the 190 minute special edition?



I think it was the special edition... the new version that is in a tin case.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah, fair enough so.


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 28, 2008)

Terminator 2 (Blu-Ray)
First Blood (Blu-Ray)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 29, 2008)

Picked up Them today.

So, when are we going to get around to renaming the thread?


----------



## Shawn (Jan 29, 2008)

Picked up Mr.Show with Bob and David (HBO) complete 4 season dvd set.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 5, 2008)

Today I bought War


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 17, 2008)

Picked up Blood Diamond & Swordfish on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Michael (Feb 17, 2008)

Recent buys:

Steve Vai - Visual Sound Theories
G3 - Live In Tokyo for $10


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 17, 2008)

I bought;

Nightwatch (special edition in a sexy holographic case)
This is England
Valley of Gwangi (an impulse buy that I haven't watched yet, dinosaurs and cowboys; how could it go wrong?)
The Prestige

Also, got a documentary about Hunter S. Thompson called "Buy the Ticket, Take the Ride" for my birthday off one friend, and from the other I got the super bad-ass Criterion edition of "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas".


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 17, 2008)

Last DVD I bought was Goodfellas.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 19, 2008)

12 Angry Men
Casino
The Fountain
Captivity

The last one was a bit of an impulse buy, and I'll probably regret it.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep, big regrets on CRAPtivity. Swapped it for the 2 disc Special Edition of Scarface (Yay!), and picked up both The Departed and Gangs of New York while I was at it. Go Scorcese.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 22, 2008)

Just picked-up Road Warrior (Mad Max) on Blu-Ray! 

A classic if there ever was one.


----------



## Michael (Feb 26, 2008)

Today I ordered a new copy of Rob Johnson's Shred Tactic's DVD because my copy is fucked.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 26, 2008)

Today, I've got:

The Mighty Boosh season 3
Eastern Promises
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (The '78 version, the best!)


----------



## Alpo (Mar 1, 2008)

I just got:

Twin Peaks: Definitive Gold Box Edition
Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me

It was the first time in two years that I've actually bought DVDs. Now I own 5 DVDs!


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 3, 2008)

Today I bought:

- Alaska: Spirit of the Wild (IMAX) (Blu-ray)
- Casino Royale (Blu-ray)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 4, 2008)

Once Upon A Time In The West

That is all. I've cut down on my DVD spending this week. Going to buy the new Meshuggah when it's out.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 4, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> I've cut down on my DVD spending this week.



The key word is "this week"  I am jealous  

Hey, Karl, I don't recall it, but are you planning on going Blu-ray or have you already gone Blu?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 4, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Hey, Karl, I don't recall it, but are you planning on going Blu-ray or have you already gone Blu?



Not for the time being. For one, I've no Bluray player.

Mainly, DVDs are cheap as hell, and I'm a bit of a bargain hunter. Or, maybe not that cheap, but they're probably one of the only things in Ireland that's cheap. For example, for the price of a pint of beer around these parts, I got the 2 disc edition of The Good The Bad and The Ugly. 

So honestly, for the price of a modest night out, I can get a small stack of DVDs.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 4, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> For example, for the price of a pint of beer around these parts, I got the 2 disc edition of The Good The Bad and The Ugly.
> 
> So honestly, for the price of a modest night out, I can get a small stack of DVDs.



Haha  Nice way of explaining it, it all makes sense to me.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 4, 2008)

I picked up these in the past couple weeks~

The Punisher 
Fallen (Denzel Washington)
Batman Begins 
Superman.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 5, 2008)

Just placed an order at CD Universe for:

Dracula: Dead And Loving It
Extreme - Videograffitti

Both, along with 7 other cds + Silent Hill Origins (PS2), should arrive by mid week next week, awesome! 

P.S. Thanks for the e-rep, Karl.


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 5, 2008)

Just scored 'The Devils Rejects' on Blu-Ray today. 

Have never seen it up to this point, so it should be good.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 7, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Haha  Nice way of explaining it, it all makes sense to me.



Well, I guess it just goes to show how much we get screwed for on alcohol. 

Today, I picked up Abnormal Beauty.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 11, 2008)

Still taking it very slow, and all I picked up today was:

A Knight's Tale
Open Range


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 19, 2008)

Event Horizon
XXX


----------



## technomancer (Mar 19, 2008)

Stargate SG-1 The Ark of Truth


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 25, 2008)

The Lord of The Rings - The Motion Picture Trilogy


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 25, 2008)

HMV Exlusive "A Clockwork Orange" in the sexy case 

14-Disc Alfred Hitchcock Boxset


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 26, 2008)

I got Taxi Driver - 2 Disc Special Edition for easter.

Managed to not buy anything else.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 1, 2008)

Today I bought The Descent 2 Disc Special Edition, and a few days ago I got Serpico.

So yeah, I'm still severely cutting down. However, I am taking a trip over to Dublin, and there shall probably be much DVD haulage, as HMV have got a considerably larger store than here in my little city, with a very muchly awesome World Cinema section, yay.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 17, 2008)

Picked up The Tenant a while back.

And the other day got:

Henry: Portrait Of A Serial Killer
The Deer Hunter
The Exorcist Anthology (All 5 films, including both versions of the prequel)


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 25, 2008)

Just got my 5 free BDs for buying the PS3... man, that's so awesome. 

- Chain Reaction
- Pirate of the Caribbean
- Full Metal Jacket (finally get to watch it in wide screen!)
- The Ultraviolet (I know this movie sucks, but there was really no real choice under that catagory)
- American Psycho. 

Either way, they are free, FTW!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 7, 2008)

I Am Legend 2-Disc special edition.

Yep, I've really curbed my DVD spending lately.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 14, 2008)

Unforgiven.

Looks like I'm the only one buying DVDs here, eh?


----------



## technomancer (May 14, 2008)

Dr. Who - Planet of Evil
Dr. Who - Destiny of the Daleks


----------



## Bound (May 14, 2008)

My most recent trip to Newbury Comics:

I Am Legend
Cloverfield
Metalocalypse Season One ( god I can't stop watching this)
The Office Season Three


----------



## Bound (May 16, 2008)

007: Casino Royale

  I generally don't like the newer bond films but this one is pure w1n


----------



## the.godfather (May 16, 2008)

Just picked-up Black Hawk Down and Rambo: First Blood on Blu-Ray. 

Haven't had the time to watch either yet, but it's on my 'to-do' list for this weekend.


----------



## yellowv (May 16, 2008)

ahh I really want to get First Blood on blu-ray. I love that movie. I just picked up all the Indiana Jones' and the Mummy collection. I love those kind of movies.


----------



## Azyiu (May 19, 2008)

Just got *Planet Earth *on Blu-ray! Yeah!


----------



## Shawn (May 20, 2008)

Tenacious D's The Pick Of Destiny, Jet Li's Unleashed, What About Bob? (classic  )and National Security.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 20, 2008)

A Fistful of Dollars
For a Few Dollars More


----------



## Bound (May 20, 2008)

Love Eastwood westerns!! 

I have the whole trilogy, never get sick of it.


I just picked up:

The Aliens trilogy
Total Recall


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 27, 2008)

Back on track with my usual shopping, so today the haul is:

Beowulf (2007)
Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street (2007)
Saibogujiman kwenchana (2006)
13 Tzameti (2005)
The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)

And I also ordered this: Good Night, and Good Luck. (2005)


----------



## Michael (May 27, 2008)

I just picked up Steve Morse's 'Cruise Control" DVD.  Can't wait to get home and watch it.


----------



## HaGGuS (May 27, 2008)

I just got jackass 2.5 and....... 
THE OMEGA MAN. 
I love the omega man.. 1 of my all time favorites.


----------



## Shawn (May 28, 2008)

Thank You For Smoking.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 31, 2008)

Today I bought No Country For Old Men.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 31, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Thank You For Smoking.



That movie is awesome.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 3, 2008)

Man of the Year

Really, really terrific Brazilian film. 

Oh, and Good Night, and Good Luck. (2005) arrived today!


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 3, 2008)

Zappa Plays Zappa (2DVD)



HaGGuS said:


> THE OMEGA MAN.
> I love the omega man.. 1 of my all time favorites.



I'm a fan. I saw it at the store the other day but passed it up


----------



## petereanima (Jun 4, 2008)

prison break season 2


----------



## Bound (Jun 5, 2008)

I just picked up 'There Will Be Blood'

I was kind of slow to get this, because all of the people I know were saying it was "crap" or "boring". I don't know what the hell those people were talking about but this movie is absolutely epic. Daniel Day Lewis is a total maniac, and I could probably watch his character do doings for a good long while. Anyways, this is probably one of the best done films I've seen in a long time, it kept me locked into it all the way through.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 7, 2008)

Picked up Sin City and The Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 8, 2008)

*Cloverfield* (Blu-ray)

The movie is *MUCH* better than I expected, and the handheld camera motions ain't as bad as I expected either. Wow! It is just a well done monster movie!


----------



## Bound (Jun 8, 2008)

The Mist 
We Own the Night  
American Gangster


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 8, 2008)

The Rock
Blood Diamond
Predator
Rambo

All on Blu-Ray!!


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 8, 2008)

Bound said:


> American Gangster



Hell yeah!   I am only hoping it will come to Blu-ray sooner than later.




Apex1rg7x said:


> The Rock
> Blood Diamond
> Predator
> Rambo
> ...



That's the *WAY* to go, dude


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 10, 2008)

Today, I has buyed:

Shivers (1975)
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang (2005)


----------



## Bound (Jun 15, 2008)

Sunshine   Danny Boyle does it again 

House of a Thousand Corpses   Sid Haig FTmfW!

Them   This movie was suspensfull, but painfull at the same time.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2008)

Lost Season 1 

I was never into the series but decided to pick it up, I'm hooked.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 15, 2008)

Forgot to mention, picked up the second season of Criminal Minds a few days back.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 15, 2008)

picked up "Once upon a time in america"


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 15, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> picked up "Once upon a time in america"



_Excellent_ film! 

In fact, probably my favourite gangster film, it's an absolute epic and Sergio Leone was just a master film maker. It was beautiful, and brilliant beyond belief.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 15, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> _Excellent_ film!
> 
> In fact, probably my favourite gangster film, it's an absolute epic and Sergio Leone was just a master film maker. It was beautiful, and brilliant beyond belief.



Good to hear. I actually haven't got around to watching it yet. It also gets points for having Ennio Morricone doing the music. All it's missing is Eastwood . Lee Van Cleef wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 16, 2008)

Just picked up *David Gilmour *- *Remember That Night *on Blu-ray.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 17, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> It also gets points for having Ennio Morricone doing the music.



It's probably one of his best scores too. 

Today I got:

The Long Goodbye (1973)
The Royal Tenenbaums (2001)
The Last King of Scotland (2006)
Knocked Up (2007)


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 18, 2008)

Picked-up the original 'Lost Boys' today, finally. Been meaning to grab it for ages now as it's been far too long since I've last seen it.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 28, 2008)

Catch Me If You Can (2002)
Rambo (2008)


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 30, 2008)

- *Bears* (IMAX) Blu-ray, very educational and nicely done.
- *Blue Planet* (IMAX) + *The Dream Is Alive *(IMAX) Blu-ray, two features I always wanted to see for many many years but never got a chance until now.
- *Sweeney Todd* Blu-ray, a surprisingly well done musical.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 6, 2008)

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007)
Gi&#249; la testa (1971)
Carlito's Way (1993)
Blood Simple. (1984)


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 6, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> The
> [url=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106519/]Carlito's Way (1993)



I picked this up on hd-dvd last week and I watched it over the weekend, awesome movie! I had never seen it before, which is shameful considering I'd call myself a mafia movie fan. But I really enjoyed it. It's your typical mafia/gang type storyline, so don't expect anything radical there, but Pacino as ever was flawless. Penelope Ann Miller was hot too btw! 

Excellent movie.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 7, 2008)

the.godfather said:


> I picked this up on hd-dvd last week and I watched it over the weekend, awesome movie! I had never seen it before, which is shameful considering I'd call myself a mafia movie fan. But I really enjoyed it. It's your typical mafia/gang type storyline, so don't expect anything radical there, but Pacino as ever was flawless. Penelope Ann Miller was hot too btw!
> 
> Excellent movie.



Oh I've seen it before, I know exactly what to expect. Terrific film though, and Pacino was on absolutely top form. 

Today I got &#34;Deadwood&#34; (2004)

That's gonna be some awesome watching!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2008)

Picked up these real cheap~

Shanghai Knights
Saving Silverman
Cheech and Chong's Still Smoking
American History X


----------



## hairychris (Jul 10, 2008)

Ren & Stimpy series 1 & 2


----------



## Azyiu (Jul 10, 2008)

hairychris said:


> Ren & Stimpy series 1 & 2



You mean Season 1 & 2? Nice.  I am going to buy that boxset myself too. I love the early R&S too. 

I picked up *Life Of Brain *on Blu-ray

Also got sort of lucky at this store that is doing a "getting rid of all dvds sales", and got the followings for a total of just 12 bucks!!!

*The Simpsons Treehouse Horror Special*
_*March of the Emperor (La Marche de l'empereur)*_
_*Swimfan*_

Sadly I found out about that deal sort of late, and those are the BEST stuff left.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 31, 2008)

Picked up Chinatown (1974) and Total Recall (1990) the other week, and for my birthday I got:

Tekon kinkur&#238;to (2006)
Training Day (2001)
Raging Bull (1980)

And...


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 31, 2008)

King of The Hill Season 2


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 1, 2008)

This week I've picked-up in the HD-DVD fire sales uber-cheap....

Apollo 13
Casino
Born On The 4th July
King Kong
Full Metal Jacket
V For Vendetta



Shawn said:


> American History X



Such an awesome movie! 

"Bite the curb!"


----------



## Groff (Aug 1, 2008)

I picked up Micheal Clayton a few days ago. Stellar movie!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 4, 2008)

Diary of the Dead (2007)
Orfanato, El (2007)
Chingoo (2001)
Batman: Gotham Knight (2008) (V)


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 5, 2008)

My bro just came back from the store with an incredible haul:

"Goodfellas"
"Scarface"
"The Punnisher" (Dolph Lundgren)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 8, 2008)

Today I picked up My Cousin Vinny (1992)


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 8, 2008)

^^
One of my fav comedies Why don't i own it yet


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 9, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Today I picked up My Cousin Vinny (1992)



Classic! 
Marisa Tomei is hot as hell! I saw her in 'Wild Hogs' last week and she looked smokin'.

- -

The most recent DVD I've picked-up is 'Hardy Candy'.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 11, 2008)

Today these arrived for me:

[Rec] (2007)
Nosferatu: Phantom der Nacht (1979)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 17, 2008)

Yesterday I recieved:

Lethal Weapon (1987)
The Wild Bunch (1969)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 21, 2008)

Got Stardust (2007) and Seraphim Falls (2006) a few days back, and today I got Warui yatsu hodo yoku nemuru (1960)


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes - Live at Montreux 2003


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 31, 2008)

Just got back from the mall with:

The Departed
Ocean's 11 (1960)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 1, 2008)

Picked up Star Trek III: The Search For Spock this weekend.


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 12, 2008)

Recently got:

Jerry Maguire (Blu-Ray)
Superbad (Blu-Ray)


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 12, 2008)

Hit the bargain-bin today:
-Heat
-Three Kings


----------



## technomancer (Sep 12, 2008)

oldschool Bogart 

The Big Sleep
Dark Passage


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 17, 2008)

Haven't bought anything in a couple of weeks, but I picked up these few today and yesterday:

Doomsday (2008)
Fido (2006)
Black Sheep (2006/I)
Gangster No. 1 (2000)


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 17, 2008)

South Park Season 3
This is actually the first season of sp i've purchased. They tend to be overpriced, and since there are zero bonus features i usually chicken out.


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 19, 2008)

Peep Show: Seasons 1-5.

Such a funny show. Was on special offer @ HMV, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 20, 2008)

Just picked up these~

National Lampoons Van Wilder
Mary Shelly's Frankenstein (Robert DeNiro as Frankenstein!)
Death Race 2000
The Big Lebowski


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 22, 2008)

Shawn said:


> The Big Lebowski



A true classic! Love that movie. 

''Smokey, this is not 'Nam. This is bowling. There are rules.''


----------



## technomancer (Sep 22, 2008)

To Have and Have Not
H.P. Lovecraft Collection Vol. 4 - Pickman's Model
H.P. Lovecraft Collection Vol. 5 - Strange Aeons


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 22, 2008)

Just picked up Hatebreed's new DVD, "Live Dominance". Also, Lamb of God's "Walk With Me in Hell" and the new God Forbid dvd... all 3 fuckin awesome!!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 26, 2008)

Fargo
The Lives of Others
Raging Bull
The Departed (because my other DVD of it doesn't work now for some reason)
No Country for Old Men

Another Hitchcock Boxset that includes:

Strangers on a Train
Dial M For Murder
The Wrong Man
Stage Fright
I Confess
North by Northwest

As you can tell, I kind of went a little mad in HMV today. I was in a very 'grabby' mood


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 27, 2008)

The Godfather trilogy (Blu-ray)


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 7, 2008)

Once Upon A Time in the West


----------



## playstopause (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm glad to see this Garcia3441 thread still alive and kicking...


Just bought "The lion king" for the kids.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm, seems I haven't posted on this in a while. Picked up quite a few films over the last month or two.

Narc (2002)
Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai (1999)
Warui yatsu hodo yoku nemuru (1960)
Hannibal (2001)
Return to Oz (1985)
Unendliche Geschichte, Die (1984)
28 Weeks Later (2007)
Night of the Living Dead (1968)
Dawn of the Dead (1978)
Day of the Dead (1985)

Think that's it, but probably missed a few.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 28, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind
Ocean's Thirteen
Between The Buried and Me - Colors live


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 29, 2008)

Few days ago I got:

Sexy Beast (2000)
The Limey (1999)
Sleepers (1996)

And yesterday, my very first Bluray film arrived. Iron Man!


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 29, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> And yesterday, my very first Bluray film arrived. Iron Man!



Welcome to the club, bro!!! 

Blu is the way to go


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 30, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Welcome to the club, bro!!!
> 
> Blu is the way to go



It certainly looks and sounds incredible. I've Hellboy 2 and The Dark Knight ordered on Bluray as well, should be getting them for christmas. 

Might pick up There Will Be Blood on Bluray too.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, go get them Blurays before they become collectibles in a few years from now. 

Redray is coming.

The New York Times > Log In


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 30, 2008)

A Christmas Carol - colourized (Alastair Sim)
The Assassination of Jesse James


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 30, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Redray is coming.



No way! Death-ray >>>> Redray!!! 

By the way, I totally forgot I got the following dvds in the mail recently. 

- *Complete History of the LA Lakers*
- *Pink Floyd The Making of Darkside of the Moon*
- *Pink Floyd Live in Pompii*
- *Dream Theater Chaos in Motion* (Special edition)


----------



## Shawn (Oct 30, 2008)

Just picked up all 3 Bournes pretty cheap. They're pretty cool. Especially the girl, Franka Potente who plays in the first and second one.  The third one, The Bourne Ultimatum is badass.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 30, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> - *Dream Theater Chaos in Motion* (Special edition)


That dvd kicks ass.


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 31, 2008)

Shawn said:


> That dvd kicks ass.



Yes and no, dude.

I mean, I *LOVE* how they have footage from different gigs around the world and all, that was *AWESOME*! With that said, I thought the video and audio quality is pretty shitty in that dvd, man.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Nov 1, 2008)

I just picked up Friday the 13th.... the Series, season 1! 
One of the cheesiest shows ever and one of my favs!!


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 1, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Yes and no, dude.
> 
> I mean, I *LOVE* how they have footage from different gigs around the world and all, that was *AWESOME*! With that said, I thought the video and audio quality is pretty shitty in that dvd, man.



Hmmm. I've been debating whether to get this or not. I've seen some clips on youtube that have made me question this for sure. Are Labrie's vocals as bad on other songs as they are on "Surrounded"? Although this may be worth picking up for the Keytar abuse alone


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 3, 2008)

Hit up a local pawnshop:

Snatch
The Man with The Golden Arm


----------



## Shawn (Nov 4, 2008)

Just picked up these~

Swimming Pool
The One (Jet Li)
Strange Wilderness


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 12, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> Hmmm. I've been debating whether to get this or not. I've seen some clips on youtube that have made me question this for sure. Are Labrie's vocals as bad on other songs as they are on "Surrounded"? Although this may be worth picking up for the Keytar abuse alone



Sorry for the late reply, dude. So have you decided whether to get it or not? I would say get the regular version (dvd only) is good enough. After all, the 3 cds feature the exact same thing as the dvd.

After James' singing, in all fairness, I thought he sounded pretty ok thru out. Sure, he sounded way better on *Score*, yet he didn't disappoint this time around. If you want to be very picky, I would say the only few times he sounded slightly off was during the final two songs on the dvd.

All in all, it is not a bad buy, just don't compare it to Score. 



By the way, just got the *Ultimate Matrix* boxset in Blu-ray the other day, it is frigging awesome!!!


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 12, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Sorry for the late reply, dude. So have you decided whether to get it or not? I would say get the regular version (dvd only) is good enough. After all, the 3 cds feature the exact same thing as the dvd.
> 
> After James' singing, in all fairness, I thought he sounded pretty ok thru out. Sure, he sounded way better on *Score*, yet he didn't disappoint this time around. If you want to be very picky, I would say the only few times he sounded slightly off was during the final two songs on the dvd.
> 
> All in all, it is not a bad buy, just don't compare it to Score.




Thanks for the info . I actually don't own Score yet. I just can't bring myself to pay $40 for it, which seems to be the going rate here. I'll bet its awesome though, its been on my wishlist for some time.

As for their latest dvd, i haven't been to the store in a while, but next time i'm there i'll probably grab it (dvd only version). I've never really felt compelled to buy those giant cd/dvd sets where the cd is basically just the dvd audio anyway 

EDIT: Just picked it up, not too shabby. My main complaint with Labrie's voice is with his lack of upper register. I think he could get away with it if he didn't decide to linger on the last few notes and drag it out with mediocre vibrato (like at the end of Surrounded). Cool stuff though


----------

